# Hi there ._.!



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi there! I'm another INFP... I hope that is ok, i've noticed alot of them in the forums. I figured I would register since I am interested in both the MBTI as well as the KTS since they both made me laugh (the type of laugh where I go "wow that is so true") when ever I compared myself to their personality type.

Anyways!
I guess if you put them together i'm an idealist healer right? Well take care of me! i'm in your hands now.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Blissfulwish and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Blissfulwish. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Heh, when I read the title of the thread, I knew you must be an INFP. Cute. 
And don't worry, even though there might be a lot of you guys, we still have place for more. If not, we just make some *grin*
Anyhow: welcome


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Blissfulwish! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Don't worry we will take care of you.  Just watch out for the ISTPs. They will try to offer you gummi bears and cookies just to lure you on to their catapult. They will launch you to the moon! AAHHH!:shocked: Welcome agains!!!:laughing:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to our home, Blissfulwish. You are one of us now. Soon you'll feel comfortable here, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone for welcoming me x_x!



vanWinchester said:


> Heh, when I read the title of the thread, I knew you must be an INFP. Cute.
> And don't worry, even though there might be a lot of you guys, we still have place for more. If not, we just make some *grin*
> Anyhow: welcome


I honestly don't really know what other INFP's are like, I mean i've read about them online but my boyfriend tells me that basically the MBTI and the KTS are like Horoscopes, that it can be used for people in a general sense... Even if he is right (I understand that everyone is entitled to their own opinions) it doesn't stop me from smiling everytime I compare our life together with what I have read about our types so far. He is an INTP ^_^;


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Blissfulwish said:


> Thank you everyone for welcoming me x_x!


You look surprised. Or are you just shy? *grin*



Blissfulwish said:


> I honestly don't really know what other INFP's are like


Oh, well I am sure you will find out soon enough by sticking around here. Don't worry. =)



Blissfulwish said:


> I mean i've read about them online but my boyfriend tells me that basically the MBTI and the KTS are like Horoscopes, that it can be used for people in a general sense


Yeah, that is a very simple, but nice way to put it actually. He said that nicely. 



Blissfulwish said:


> Even if he is right (I understand that everyone is entitled to their own opinions) it doesn't stop me from smiling everytime I compare our life together with what I have read about our types so far. He is an INTP ^_^;


Good. Don't let anything stop you from doing that. ^.~
Oh, and horray for INTPs. *grin*


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> You look surprised. Or are you just shy? *grin*
> 
> 
> Oh, well I am sure you will find out soon enough by sticking around here. Don't worry. =)
> ...


He says that he is almost borderline INTJ, He's taken plenty of tests that most of them are more INTP than INTJ


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard; and Enjoy your stay.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Blissfulwish said:


> He says that he is almost borderline INTJ, He's taken plenty of tests that most of them are more INTP than INTJ


Okay, so let me rephrase: Horray for INTx? *grin*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Okay, so let me rephrase: Horray for INTx? *grin*


You're silly


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, as Lance has pointed out it's perfectly all right to be an INFP, as long as you don't mind being catapulted to the moon....I mean Welcome :happy:


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

Eep x_X! Then again I heard it's nice up there this time of day? >_>


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello, I'm in charge of your trip to the moon. Just step in the catapult off to your left and I'll send you there right away.


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Hello, I'm in charge of your trip to the moon. Just step in the catapult off to your left and I'll send you there right away.


Can I take a raincheck please? ;_; or... Can you explain how I can change my mood ^_^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Blissfulwish said:


> Can I take a raincheck please? ;_; or... Can you explain how I can change my mood ^_^


There's no rainchecks. I'm afraid you have no choice in the matter. It's off to the moon with you.

You can change your mood by going to the top right corner and clicking on the "click here to change" link right next to "My Mood."


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Blissfulwish said:


> Thank you everyone for welcoming me x_x!
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't really know what other INFP's are like, I mean i've read about them online but my boyfriend tells me that basically the MBTI and the KTS are like Horoscopes, that it can be used for people in a general sense... Even if he is right (I understand that everyone is entitled to their own opinions) it doesn't stop me from smiling everytime I compare our life together with what I have read about our types so far. He is an INTP ^_^;


Welcome!

It's a little about kittens...
It's a little about emotions...
And a lot about being all over the place....


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It's a little about kittens...
> It's a little about emotions...
> And a lot about being all over the place....



I love kittens! I actually have a tattoo on my back of a kitty and kanji that has Neko in it ^_^;


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Blissfulwish said:


> I love kittens! I actually have a tattoo on my back of a kitty and kanji that has Neko in it ^_^;


I've been tattoed a lot by kittens...








on my back too....








does that count?


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

Blissfulwish said:


> Hi there! I'm another INFP... I hope that is ok, i've noticed alot of them in the forums. I figured I would register since I am interested in both the MBTI as well as the KTS since they both made me laugh (the type of laugh where I go "wow that is so true") when ever I compared myself to their personality type.
> 
> Anyways!
> I guess if you put them together i'm an idealist healer right? Well take care of me! i'm in your hands now.


Hi and welcome! )


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I've been tattoed a lot by kittens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is the case I have multiple all over my body! Of course they are faded now since I no longer live with my Zoey >_>


----------



## yvette (Jul 7, 2009)

hi everyone this is yvette, im new too, an infp, trying to know more about what it is to be one, hope you guys willshare your experiences with me:happy::happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

yvette said:


> hi everyone this is yvette, im new too, an infp, trying to know more about what it is to be one, hope you guys willshare your experiences with me:happy::happy:


Welcome! Here's a kitten for you too:


----------

